# Pregnancy?? Need Help!



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Alright some of you already know that Midnight was bred. Nothing I could do about it.

I have a question....How can you tell if a dog is having false pregnancy?

I have never owned a dog that did it.

Midnight is big, but not really big. Her teats have dropped and her nipples are getting larger. They are not hot or hard so that is good. They are not red either, but have gotten darker.

It has been 65 days since they bred her....grrr. Her nose is wet and a little runny. She is getting restless and whining wanting constant companionship.. she also has the shivers. She is not eating very much but is drinking good.

I went outside this morning and took her temp. it was 99.8 then.
I went to the house and brought over my whelping box ( they are not prepared for this pregnancy as usual), heavy dang thang and made them bring her in the house. It has been cold at night and early morning here. I took her temp about an hour ago and it was 101.0. It is hot in the room they have her in though. You can also start to see her back bow just a little.

They have no money to take her to the vet and right now niether do I thanks to 9 people being in my house...lord help me. I have my hubby's sister's family living with us right now. She is trying to get on her feet and I could not let her 2 babies live in a shelter..that is just not me.

Any suggestions anyone...this is not my dog and I should not be doing this but so one has to look after the well being of the dog you know.


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

whoa this sounds crazy. You have to take her to the vet.. there is almost no alternative except just sitting, waiting, and hoping for the best.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I wish they would take her to the vet, but of course they are not prepared. My hubby will not allow me to pay for it b/c she is not our dog and not our responsibility. He says why should we pay for care on a dog they are going to profit off of and more and likely the pups be sold to fighters. I understand where is is coming from though.
He says they should of never bred her to begin with.

It is my next door neighbors pit...I am just trying to make sure she is took care of as much as possible. I have a soft spot for this girl b/c I have took care of her in the past for them when they could not. She is a great girl with so much love and affection to give.

I guess we will just have to play the waiting game, which is not fair to Midnight.


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

your husband is right. It is mean, but what he said is true. If they let this happen for their own profits (money) you shouldn't interfere. Although, it is also right that the dog is in need of better care, and a better owner--and having her go through all of this for them is just wrong. You have quite a dillemma here.. you could ask them to give you this dog, and in return they could have first pick.. maybe?


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

konked said:


> your husband is right. It is mean, but what he said is true. If they let this happen for their own profits (money) you shouldn't interfere. Although, it is also right that the dog is in need of better care, and a better owner--and having her go through all of this for them is just wrong. You have quite a dillemma here.. you could ask them to give you this dog, and in return they could have first pick.. maybe?


I wish, but they will not allow me to have her. I have asked them several times and always the same answer of course "NO"!

I am just wanting to make sure that Midnight is took care of. They have no clue about puppies or whelping..basically nothing. So they come to me...like I am a big help right now huh?

I have had litters in the past but none of my Rotties acted like Midnight is now. Earlier Midnight tried to push me into her whelping box..lol!
I was not there for her breeding or anything and I always took my females to the vet and had blood work, ultrasounds and x-rays done. In fact my oldest Female rottie I had always had her pups at the vet's office. Her grandfather was the 1st Rottie in the Old Omen movie. She was a German import, with one heck of a pedigree.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Who knows MetalGirl  She could be in labor and have a puppy stuck or the puppies could be really big and she's having problems passing them. I hope thats not the case, without a vet the pups will die and she could die. Grrr stupid people. If she goes much longer without having the pups I would scare them into FINDING the money for a vet. Tell them they could loose her and all the pups.


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

BedlamBully said:


> Who knows MetalGirl  She could be in labor and have a puppy stuck or the puppies could be really big and she's having problems passing them. I hope thats not the case, without a vet the pups will die and she could die. Grrr stupid people. If she goes much longer without having the pups I would scare them into FINDING the money for a vet. Tell them they could loose her and all the pups.


That's exactly what i was thinking and i'm sure that is what metalgirl fears.. 
Maybe you could do as bedlambully says and scare them enough to actually go to the vet. I'm sure they have the money(and if not there's always care credit), but they just want to profit as much as possible. Let's hope for midnights sake that they'll care more about her and her puppies than money though...


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

we use to breed out cairn terrier and her last litter she was acting just the same as you say. Unfortunately for us it was way serious! we had to rush her into the vet and they had to do emergency c-section*sp?* they told us that the puppies were too big in her to pass and they would have killed her. the only way we knew things were really bad was she got the shivers and started whining quite a bit if we werent around. 

i hate to tell you to interfere but if you dont i could be the dogs life. wish i could have a better solution

good luck and let us know on the progess.

Nate


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Any new news MetalGirl??


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

The only thing I can think of is they need to reach out to a rescue group and sign her over so this female can get the proper care she & the pups need to survive. If know one can afford a vet you have no choice unless you want to risk complications that could kill her and the pups.This is really sad I wish there was something I could do to help. Maybe someone on here with Vet tech exp or breeding exp can help you further good luck Metal Girl keep us posted


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

As far as I know, their temperature is supposed to drop before labor, not rise. She's already a few days late, so I'd get her to a vet.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Report these people to your local animal authority for animal cruelty.

It may be a false pregnancy, she may be pregnant with 1-2 big pups, or, her pups may be deformed or dead. Something about this labor is hard on her, and it is cruel to let her sit in pain. 

Take some of those 9 people living with you for back-up, knock on the neighbors door, and tell them to either give you the dog or you're reporting them for animal cruelty. It's too late to be playing nice.


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

smokey_joe said:


> Report these people to your local animal authority for animal cruelty.
> 
> It may be a false pregnancy, she may be pregnant with 1-2 big pups, or, her pups may be deformed or dead. Something about this labor is hard on her, and it is cruel to let her sit in pain.
> 
> Take some of those 9 people living with you for back-up, knock on the neighbors door, and tell them to either give you the dog or you're reporting them for animal cruelty. It's too late to be playing nice.


definately what betty said. when we had that same problem it was because there were 2 puppies in her and beacuse there were so few they grew to big in her. she was also a few days late and the vet said that if we waited any longer it would have killed her and the puppies.

good luck i hope it all turns out well.


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Here's exactly what you do. You are willing to adopt Midnight, correct? Take her to the vet. There will be documentation of obvious neglect. File charges of animal cruelty and present your vet's evidence. You save her life, the litter's life. -f you don't want her, call a rescue and the authorities. I hate to be a hard ass, but lowlifes like that don't deserve animals. If you can't take care of them you don't need them.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree, you should file for animal cruelty and use the vet's findings as the evidence.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

called my vet and she seen Midnight for me for free as a one time courtesy deal since I am a good client. Midnight is fine and in her 1st stage of labor....load off my mind. I was about ready to cry. Vet said that it is not uncommon for larger breeds of dog to deliver late, they can go 70 days before they give birth. She said that it could be 12 to 24 hours before she drops the 1st pup. Her temp. last night was 99.2. Vet said she will start to really delivery after it drops down below 98 to 97 degrees. That Midnight is healthy. Gums look good not pale. She is bright eyed and alert.
Midnight just sat there loving all the attention.
I made the owner go with me to take her. My vet gave her a good talking to about breeding.
They are thinking about letting me have Midnight....please keep fingers crossed everyone that they do. Midnight's owner said she does not want to go through this again.
Maybe something got through the those $ signs she sees. The vet told her how serious and how wrong a pregnancy can go. Told her how and what reputable breeder goes through just to have a litter and how just because a dog gets tied doesn't mean there will be pups. She was basically deterring her from wanting to breed again. She said after Midnight had the pups and weaned them that they could bring her to her monthly clinic to get fixed and would not cost but $30.00.
Hopefully I will get her and we will not have to worry about trying to get them to do something with her. I would make sure that poor girl does not have another pup in her life.
I will let yall know as soon as she has her pups and how she is doing. Please pray everyone things will go smooth for her and pups. My vet is on stand by in case.


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

ohh what a relief. glad to hear things are going to be ok. you did the right thing. i hope you are able to adopt this momma so she can have the life she deserves. kudos!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm glad you have a good vet that was willing to look at this poor girl. I have all of my fingers crossed that you will end up with Midnight. She needs a loving home.


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> I'm glad you have a good vet that was willing to look at this poor girl. I have all of my fingers crossed that you will end up with Midnight. She needs a loving home.


same here.. :clap: good job getting your vet to help out.

You know... if you don't have any one lined up for the pups.. *ahem* i'm looking to adopt.. :roll:


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Awesome, awesome, awesome. You did the right thing. Hopefully they will wisen up and let you take her.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Heck yeah hope you get her!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I hope beyond hopes you end up with this dog. She needs you. Your vet is awsome. We don't have vets like that around here.

Thank God for people like you.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

You are so awesome for doing that, and also your vet sounds wonderful. I truly do hope you get Midnight, and lol, just because I get puppy fever when I hear about puppies, if everything goes great you just have to show pictures. Lol. I also hope this will be her last litter, poor girl! I would also love to see pictures of Mom, she sounds wonderful and she would be a lucky girl to have an owner like you!!!


----------



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

Fingers Crossed all the way from New Zealand that you get to have midnight...
you truly sound like a awesome person also your vet....
Midnight deserves to be in a family and well cared for after what she was put through...
i truly admire people like you..


----------

